# Need help with nerve pain please!



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok let me give you a quick condensed history......

10 years ago while having my daughter I had a very very bad epidural (poked me 5 different times and put in two different catheters!!!! From the chest down I lost all control.....couldn't even push!!!). After that I had a visible bruise on my spine for 4 months. From then on I've had a spot that you can touch and it will shoot pain down my spine. Fast forward to now and it has just progressively gotten worse (sharp pain in back, sore to tough, pain down right leg and sometimes both, weakness in legs, etc.) There are days that I've been bed ridden because it hurt so bad. We have not had health insurance for years so I had just tried to tough it out. It makes me physically ill a lot of the time.  

Finally a little over a year ago I decided to try a chiropractor. Their X-rays showed I had scoliosis. And for $3500 they could have me fixed it a year! Ha! Couldn't afford that and couldn't commit to their 2-3 visits a week! Went to different chiropractor that didn't try to sell a package. He said same thing...scoliosis but though he could ease the pain. After several visits it just felt worse. Then we went to silver dollar city with the kids.......I don't do a lot of stuff because of my back but the babies wanted me to ride just ONE ride with them. How do you tell you babies no? Needless to say that little kiddy ride had me awake that night convinced and organ had exploded! It hurt so bad. Balled all thru the weekend in pain until I could get to regular Dr. He agreed from xrays it looked like i had scolioses and he thought that I might have a herniated disk and gave pain meds, muscle relaxers and anti inflammatories. Said I needed MRI so worked on getting insurance. Got MRI, no herniated disk. After several months of only slight pain relief he decided I needed physical therapy and told me there was nothing else he could do!!! Ugh! Needless to say I haven't been back to him! Went to another dr who completely agreed I had to be in pain. Tried all the same meds which only gave slight relief. He decided to send me to neurologist. 

Another MRI and an EMG and we have finally found that I have "chronic soft tissue damage". Said most of the time it heals itself but since I've had this problem for 10 years and do have a physically demanding job (poultry farmer) that I will probably always be dealing with it. :bawling: Put me on Neurontin to block the nerve pain. It actually started to help after several increases in dosage. Started feeling better! Sciatic pain was pretty well gone except on occasions. Mid back pain was a lot less! No pain meds! So excited!!! Except  I started to gain weight as a side effect from the meds. 15 lbs later I decided I had to get the weight back off since we all know extra baggage is even harder on your back. I've been working with a dr to lose weight and I have lost 15 lbs but it just doesn't come off very easy. So I decided to try to quit taking my Neurontin to see if it would allow me to lose more. Sure enough it worked and that's how I got to the 15 lbs. BUT oh my goodness my pain is BACK!!!! I really want to keep the weight off and have more 15 or so to lose but I really don't want to be in pain!!!!! It miserable! 

I have started yoga knowing that my core muscles could use some strengthening from years of babying my back. I try to watch what I do but I am a farmer......things just have to be done! Those 50 lb feed sacks don't have legs and those dead chickens don't carry themselves out of the chicken houses!! Please help me! I really don't want to have to go back on the meds. I want to be healthy! But I want to be a healthy weight AND not be in pain! What can I do?! Is there herbs of any sort that could give me relief? Any kind of natural nerve blockers? Please? 

Sorry if this is all jumbled but was just trying to get thru it quick. Probably doesn't even make sense!  But don't have time to proof read.....yoga time!

Thanks in advance from one very desperate woman!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I know how bad neuropathy is, since I also suffer from it and have been through similar treatments as you have. My last doctor's visit they put me on something called Metanx. It's usually used for diabetics with neuropathy and is suppose to help heal the damaged nerve shafts. I've been on it for a week and no sign of anything happening yet, but was told it could take a few months to see if it's going to work. You may want to ask your doctor about it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Nobody can fix scoliosis not even for 3500 dollars. That was just wrong for him to even try to tell you. I'm so sorry.

Nerve pain is tough. I can give you lots of ideas, but honestly, nerve pain is tough. Most people end up using narcotic patches to help control it or have nerve blocks done. 
As far as alternative ideas:
Bionic bands do great for most pain
Spruce essential oil works well for pain

My personal opinion is that I would go back on the Nuerontin. Fifteen pounds is not a lot when you compare it to the pain you are suffering. Take the weight and just be thankful that the medicine controls the pain. That is honestly what I would do. Life is too short to suffer because you don't want to weigh 15lbs more.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm someone that gains weight easily, but I've been on Neurontin/Gabapentin since Feb. for nerve pain in my back and legs, and I haven't gained a pound, in fact last time I weighed myself I had lost 3 pounds, so it's definitely not a side effect for everyone.

If I were you I would give the Neurontin another chance. It's helped me so much. It makes life worth living again for me....


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

Neurontin has helped with other kinds of nerve pain ( sciatica and trigeminal neuralgia.) I did notice an increase in carbs cravings though, but it was worth it and got me thru the worst.

Right now I'm on topomax, which is supposed to help with chronic migraines. I hope it does. So far, no stupid effect- don't think lol - which I was worried about but no migraine relief either. Every single day.


I don't know your answer, it sounds complicated, but I sure hope you get relief.I agree with giving neurontin a shot. I would gain 15 lbs to get relief from my pain. I used to would not to but I'm older and would deal with it and speak to your doc about your concerns........... no point in being in pain when you have heavy work to do.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I tore my L5 disc wide open.
Lifting a bag of dirt, 1/2 my body weight (60lbs)
I lifted it correctly, but tore the disc.

Months passed...and I did not 'rest' like I should have, I was not eating like I should have been, I was under HUGE amounts of stress.....etc.
Started physical therapy in June. Therapist said my muscles were so tight in so many places she had no idea how I was walking.

July 4th, out shopping at the mall with my girls, I ended up in the ER with what I thought was a kidney stone.
x-ray, cat scan, blood work, urine test.
Negative on the kidney stone.
For about 10 days after that I was having lightning strikes down my right leg. HUGE bolt of electricty. Weird. 
Radiologist read x-ray/cat scan. All clear.
PCP read x-ray / cat scan. All clear. 

Sent me to a pain doc.
HE read the xray and cat scan
HE is the one who found the tear. He was pretty steamed that the other two missed it.
Said my "lightning strikes" were the jelly leaking out of my disc, onto my nerve. And it did so to the demise of the nerves in my right ankle. I have ZERO reflexes in my right ankle because I smoked the nerve.
Pain doc said: NO MORE high impact things IE waiting tables / jumping / marathon bicycling / running....

So from the last week of July until about the last week of August, I didn't little to nothing. The heaviest thing I would pick up, is a case of water. And that was rare. I stayed off my feet, I took a flexiral every night before bed. I didn't stand or walk for more than 2 hours before I was back resting.

Last Friday I saw my PT. She said my back was 1000x better than it was last time she saw me. She said I was ready for some core strengthing exercises so I could resume life more normally. The one thing she said was NO TWISTING AT THE HIPS. Swiveling my hips was NOT good for my back

My back is 'achy' because I am stretching and strengthening....but I do not have that "run into oncoming traffic' levels of pain. Thank you Jesus!!!

All I did different was rest. And start taking fish oil.
But I rested. I didn't lift. I didn't move much. I didn't stand much.

My butt could be as big as a barn before I would 'live' with the pain I felt in my back.....


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies! 

I am teaching myself to do yoga at home from a DVD. No local classes and couldn't imagine trying to find the time! I am not able to go to a physical therapist at this time because of no money (have thousands in medical bills just trying to figure out what was wrong with me!) and again the time restraints. It's very hard to find time to leave a poultry farm!  

I know that 15lbs heavier is better then the pain.....I was just hoping I could find a way to not have the weight and still feel better.  
I am still 30 lbs over my ideal weight so I know that doesn't help. I just want to feel healthy! I really hate the pain. It effects everything! I can't think straight, get very stressed and emotionally ragged. Depression kicks in a lot of the time when it acts up for days at a time. The pain is always there but there are times when it is almost more then I can handle. Y'all are probably right that the medicine is probably my only way to go......I was just hoping for a better solution.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

barnyardfun said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> I am teaching myself to do yoga at home from a DVD. No local classes and couldn't imagine trying to find the time! I am not able to go to a physical therapist at this time because of no money (have thousands in medical bills just trying to figure out what was wrong with me!) and again the time restraints. It's very hard to find time to leave a poultry farm!
> 
> ...


Like I said in my above post already - go back on the Neurontin, but this time around count your calories. Pay attention to everything you put in your mouth. And I bet you won't gain weight this time around. That's what I did. I had read that some people gain weight on it so I was especially careful not to overeat...
It helps so much with my pain levels that I think without it I would be so depressed and overeating. I feel so much better mentally and physically with so much less pain on this drug, and so less need for "comfort food" for me. So looking at it that way, Neurontin is actually an appetite depressant for me. 
I wouldn't do Yoga if I were you. I'm seeing a physical therapist now and she is teaching me simple exercises to strengthen my core muscles. She said Yoga can actually be very damaging and cause more problems in someone that already has back issues. You really should see a physical therapist for an evaluation of what you should be doing physically to help yourself. You could hurt yourself more. BTDT. I didn't take care of my back like I should have, unknowingly caused myself much more damage, and spend most of my days in a wheelchair now to get around. So yeah, it can get much worse...I have so much nerve damage in my legs now I can barely walk.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Glad to see I'm not the only one rocking the Gabapentin. Dr. just upped my dose and it helps immensely, but I have found I can't take the bigger dose all in the morning as she had thought I might be able to. I milk cows and can't handle being stupider than normal. Can you try a TENS unit? I'm totally with you on the financial front, but messing your back up more won't help anything!


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

If you're not on any other antidepressants, ask your doc about Elavil, it's an old drug, and the medical literature says you have to take a psychiatric dose (200 mg) to get pain relief, but that's not so. As a Hospice nurse I saw a lot of good pain relief at 25 to 50 mg. If you weigh over 150 I'de start at 50 mg. Take at night so the side effect of sleepiness can help you fall asleep.
You may need a jolt with a dosepak of Medrol or Prednisone. You know, where you take 6 pills the first day, 5 the second, on down to 0. I found a lot of good results in recalcitrant pain not responding to pain medicine increases by using the dospak. If you have diabetes, that's probably not a good idea, unless you enlist your endocrinologist on your side first. Seroids can worsen diabetes.
I bought kiddie wagons at the resale shop and use them to haul my 40 to 60 lb bags around. Also bought kneeler pads so I don't have to bend.
The part of physical therapy that really helped me last spring with the exacerbation was the hot damp packs and the electra-stim. Training to stregthen the abs (NOT situps- too hard on back!) helped also.
In a TEOWAKI sitch, I would probably wind up bedfast within 6 weeks and dead before a year was out. Chronic pain can kill, you know. The stress helps set up generalized inflammation.
Personal history- Doans Pills was one of the best NSAIDS I ever took, for the chronic pain. It did not upset my stomach. After 2 years tho, it made my BP rise too much...:sad


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

For my soft tissue and bone issues I use an infusion of Comfrey leaf (1cup leaf:1qt boiled water, steeped covered overnight) every day for a week, on a rotation with a week of Oatstraw, a week of Horsetail and a week of Nettle. These help with the nerve pain also, but I do take a regular (many x per day for 5 years) dose of St. John's Wort tincture with Skullcap tincture. They have been very, very effective for me. 

This combo along with acupuncture and sometimes California Poppy tincture for severe pain worked for me. My whole skeleton is twisted and I have many ooold injuries in joints. I have not yet gotten to the point of being able to stick with yoga... it beats my spirit down when I realize just how twisted up and messed up my body has become over the past 20 years... but I have heard a lot of success stories.

Some people also swear by taking a combo of Arnica pellets (1c) and Hypericum tablets (1c) This is homeopathy and I have very little experience with it, but I have tried this dose and found that it worked well when I was considering taking prescription again.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes B12 sublingual helps with pain from damaged nerves.


----------



## Rookie Cook (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a burst disc in my neck and a compressed disc in my lower back. Core strenghtening and lots of stretching combined with very high doses of vitamin C. 2000-3000mg a day. (I weigh 175 lbs.) My neurologist if from the far east and recommended the vit C. It not only supports the immune system, it also helps build the mylan sheeth around the nerves. It also helps build colagen. It is kind of a broad spectrum Vitamin and plays well with others. I read a report written in 1970 about the use of Vit C. for many different diseases, and it seems that the more stress the body is under the more Vit C the body will tolerate. And Ascorbic acid is cheap. Give it a try.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

After two bouts of Lyme I was left with Post Lyme Neuritis that I have to deal with. I take Niacin, magnesium and Gabapentin (neurotin) as needed. Most of my pain is in my lower back and legs, especially at night when I am lying in bed. The B complexes are also good for neuritis.

I only take 100 mg of the gabby as needed, usually at bedtime and so far I haven't noted any weight gain. Good thing as I am trying to drop 15 pounds. I would love to go holistic with it but I am realistic. My doc is a big advocate of traditional combined with alternative medicine, thank goodness.

My doctor has mentioned using Lyrica for the condition if it worsens. Being a nurse I asked him about potential side effects and he assured me that he was using the drug in elderly nursing home patients for diabetic neuropathy and getting good results with few side effects outside of initial drowsiness.

I agree with the vitamin C. Also you might want to look into an anti-inflammatory diet. It's tough. No sugars, low carbs. But inflammation and infections LOVE carbs and sugars. Also, I was advised to keep moving. I walk, cycle and hike a lot. Yes, it hurts, yes, it hurts worse after a good work out but it feels sooooo good when it stops hurting and I notice that as my exercise level increases, I do feel better and rest better.

My doctor has also suggested acupuncture. 

Good luck. I think everyone here knows what you are going through.


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

Come back to this thread to offer another suggestion, however, don't know if it will help you or not. You can look up the uses of Epsom salts.. it's at least something cheap to try . Someone suggested to me last week, so thus far, I've only soaked in a tub with epsom salts a few times, for about 15 - 20 minutes. It helps a lot right after, this I know. Long term, we shall see.

Can someone with a medical background back up this? Or am I just grasping for straws to give her?


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I have had Neuropathy and Severe pain issues for over 25 years now. I started on the Neurontin and it worked wonders. Yes, I had the issues with the weight, but it was worth the pain being under control. I just worked harder to control my weight. But you constantly have to increase the dosage of the Neurontin until one day it doesn't work anymore. The only other thing there is to go from there is Lyrica, which they swear is better anyways.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the info! As of right now I have still not gone back on my medicine. The doc had me taking 600mg three times a day. I had 4 RX changes in just as many months because I would get relief for a couple weeks and then it would wear off. My body adapts to meds very quickly and they become useless. I'm weird I guess! I can take strong enough pain killers that would knock most normal people out and I can still be completely lucid. I'm thinking it wouldn't have taken long the neurotin to become useless. 

Yoga is going ok. My energy levels have been rather low lately so I don't do it as often as I need to but when I do I can really notice a difference! My sciatic pain is the one that's hardest to deal with as there is just no getting away from it! But I think that I can kick this naturally. Maybe not forever but at least if I can come up with some ways to cope with it now it will make it easier if it does get worse. 

Thank you all and I am so sorry there are so many of you that have to deal with this kind of pain too!!!

Please keep the info and stories of your experiences coming!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

home~girl said:


> Come back to this thread to offer another suggestion, however, don't know if it will help you or not. You can look up the uses of Epsom salts.. it's at least something cheap to try . Someone suggested to me last week, so thus far, I've only soaked in a tub with epsom salts a few times, for about 15 - 20 minutes. It helps a lot right after, this I know. Long term, we shall see.
> 
> Can someone with a medical background back up this? Or am I just grasping for straws to give her?


Well magnesium (which most people today are deficient in) is critical in protecting and moderating nerve response. Many people have difficulty gaining magnesium from food and supplements because of damaged gut lining (cause of many other symptoms too) it's a viscious cycle then because it takes magnesium to be able to absorb magnesium. The way around this is to use transdermal magnesium supplementation. Epsom salts provide this. though the dose isn't as high as most will need, the skin will absorb magnesium from the bath this way. You can get your dosing higher then by adding a magnesium supplement like CALM magnesium powder to your water. Finally the greatest effect can be achieved through the use of magnesium oil as this is the most acceptable way for your body to obtain it, and can be given in higher doses. 

However, if you are very deficient in magnesium it is important to do the other two things first to raise your magnesium levels or the oil will cause your skin to itch. Once your magnesium levels are higher the oil will no longer cause itching.

Once your magnesium levels are brought up your body then has a better ability to absorb and use calcium which will bring another layer of relief to hyped up or irritated nerves.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I had 3 epidurals with DD14 -- spent 8 wks of physical therapy afterwards before I was even moving like a normal person. Had problems ever since, numb toes, leg pain, lots of back pain. MRI shows bulging disc but nothing else. Tried many things over the yrs. Even chiropractic care with no relief. Then 2 yrs ago in major pain, I found a chiropractor- acupuncturist that has given me more relief than any other treatment I ever tried. My insurance doesn't cover chiropractic care, for a while I was going twice a wk & with time I am down to going once a month. When my toes start to feel numb I go get an adjustment & then all better!
I also suffered chronic migraines (took Topamax-- or as my neurologist says Dopeamax). I was up to the largest possible dose & was down to 120 lbs. I was headache free but got to the point I could go to the grocery store drive straight home & leave the groceries in the car until tomorrow. When i told my neuro i wanted off he was hesitant, kept saying do you remember how bad the migraine pain was before? Chiropractic care has stopped all migraines as well. 
This summer I began experiencing fibromyalgia symptoms and I am taking Neurontin & it helps so much!!!! I would love if I could do it without the meds, this is the 1st medication I have taken in 2 yrs. Wish the chiropractor could also knock out the fibro symptoms. However, I will remain faithful to my chiropractor, he has helped me so much. 
There is a chiropractor in OKC that advertises unlimited adjustments for $70 a month I think. If you could find someone that has deals for cash paying customer it would be worth a try. Or if there is a school close by where you could get adjustments by students for an affordable price.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Another POV, the theory amongst Lyme sufferers is that the Epsom Salt soaks acts as a detox solution that relieves the Herheimers Effect that bacteria death causes during treatment.

Jarisch-Herxheimer reaction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Does it work? I've used it during Herx-ing sessions and yes it does help with the symptoms.

I've also used it during flares of Neuritis and same thing happens. Relief. 

I hadn't heard of the Magnesium theory but it makes sense. Thanks for the explanation CageFreeFamily.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

badlander said:


> Another POV, the theory amongst Lyme sufferers is that the Epsom Salt soaks acts as a detox solution that relieves the Herheimers Effect that bacteria death causes during treatment.
> 
> Jarisch-Herxheimer reaction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Detox baths are a huge part of my life as a work through healing my body. Die-off symptoms can be so so awful and there are times that I'm in the bath two to three times a day to help myself through. I like to add white clay and apple cider vinegar to the baths too just to help, and when I'm feeling fine and taking a shower I plug up the drain and dump some (aluminum free) baking soda or salts in the bottom of the tub for a foot detox. It helps.

This is going OT now, but bone broth is my number one in supporting the bacterial die offs. It eases the internal distress like no other.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

barnyardfun said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> I am teaching myself to do yoga at home from a DVD. No local classes and couldn't imagine trying to find the time! I am not able to go to a physical therapist at this time because of no money (have thousands in medical bills just trying to figure out what was wrong with me!) and again the time restraints. It's very hard to find time to leave a poultry farm!
> 
> ...


Please ask your doctor about Metenx. It's considered a food supplement, since it's basically vitamins (although you do need a prescription for it) The doctors have tried all kinds of things on me for the past two years. I've been on the Metenx a little over a month now and am starting to see some results. I still have pain, but the severity of it has lessened. I was told it could take 6 months to realize the full affect so I'm very hopeful. Metenx has NO side affects.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ldc said:


> Sometimes B12 sublingual helps with pain from damaged nerves.


The Metenx has many of the B vitamins in it, I believe B12 is one of them, but may be mistaken. Here's info on it:

Learn About MetanxÂ®


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

CFF how does the bone broth help with the Herxing/die off? Is it the marrow in the bone or something else within the broth?


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

badlander said:


> CFF how does the bone broth help with the Herxing/die off? Is it the marrow in the bone or something else within the broth?


The bone broth has just a ton of things that help with it, from the natural anti-inflammatory properties to the easily assimilable vitamins and minerals, the tissue soothing silica and gelatin, etc. When making a stock, all parts of the bone make it in, from the marrow to the deepest minerals. When the intestines are suffering the toxic die off load the body is in desperate need of available micronutrients to manage the body-wide inflammation of tissues, nerves, etc. This is the single best way to make those available to the body through an overloaded or ailing digestive system.

It eases my heart palpitations, dizziness, the gut-psychology effects of inflamed (and therefore leaky) gut lining, and the pain.


----------



## seehorse (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi "Barnyard Fun"
I have been a Labor and Delivery RN for a very long time now (pre-epidurals). I want you to know that I have heard this complaint before, so you know that this has happened to other women too. Unfortunately epidurals, not unlike spinals are a blind procedure, meaning the Anesthesiologist can't see where the needle is going. This procedure is done by feel, and although it often goes in on the first try, there are many times it takes repetitive attempts for a variety of reasons, tight vertebral spaces,scoliosis, improper positioning of the patient during placement, and I could go on and on.. I have women who come in and can't wait for their epidural, as they had an effective, uncomplicated one from their last pregnancy and some who are either afraid, or have had or heard of bad experiences from others. I hope you will take my advice and seek out a good acupuncturist and a good Naturapath. I know you must be in so much pain, and then to have to go to work at a job that only makes that pain worse, I have so much empathy for you. Be very careful when going to the Doctor, while they are trying to control your pain, that you don't become addicted to narcotics. This is the medical way now, I see so many mothers addicted to narcotics from injuries, and the only way they no to treat, and they think they are helping is to through pills at the problem. I have had an arm injury for years, there is no help for me but I see a Chinese Medicine Doctor/Acupuncturist every one to three weeks and this helps immensely; I use topical herbs as well, and although I still have discomfort, I cannot call it pain. I would encourage you to also look for a practitioner of Naprapathy they are rare but out there, they specialize in the spine and ligaments of the spine. When an epidural is placed there is a large ligament that they must first pass through to get to the epidural space. I pay 40$ each time i have acupuncture, if you cannot afford the cost of these practicioners, see if there is a school for one of the above near you, they will often treat you for free, or at a greatly reduced cost.Don't give up hope, help is out there it's just a matter of finding it, even if it is off the beaten path. Please write again and let me know if you have tried any of these suggestions or if you have questions.
Shawna RN


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I feel so badly for all of you suffering with severe back/nerve pain! Right now, I am incredibly grateful I put my foot down and refused to help my DH lift a railing. I am 5'5.5" tall, small boned, and have great upper body strength for a 49 yr old, especially. Even though , I can lift over 100#s, the time to stop lifting that much is NOW, while my back is still in good shape (!!!). The railing is 21' long, with ornamental balusters welded in, and well over 200#s. I have been foolish to help my DH lift gates, railings, and other heavy stuff. After reading these posts, will strengthen my resolve to limit my lifting to no more than 50#s. I don't have health insurance, either, and am trying to avoid injury. In addition, I am allergic to all narcotic painkillers...


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Two other medications that can be helpful for neuropathy are Lyrica and Cymbalta. Both non-generic but if you have insurance may be an option. If you have no insurance check into the Patient Assistance Prgram for either one.
Good luck -
Ruralnurse


----------



## CentralPaFarm (Oct 23, 2012)

glucosamine and chondrotin should be taken by everyone over 50 who works lifting anything even our own weight 

My 89 yr old mom taught me that the hard way..

yes we all need to take time to do nothing for at least 4 weeks rest rest rest and lift nothing really helps all ailments


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, I ramped up my activity, so I would Stay in shape. I do no-impact T-Tapp and Elliptical. As for lifting, dovit regularly, just less. This way, the potential for injury is lessoned. That all said, I get plenty of rest and sleep.


----------

